# Chen Xiaoxing - Chen Xiaowang - Chenyu (Video)



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## oaktree (Mar 27, 2012)

I like this video. My teacher did Tuishou with Chen Xiaoxing and he had a great time. I don't know if my teacher has done anything with Chen yu but I like Chen yu flavor.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2012)

oaktree said:


> I like this video. My teacher did Tuishou with Chen Xiaoxing and he had a great time. I don't know if my teacher has done anything with Chen yu but I like Chen yu flavor.



Chen Yu is based in Beijing and he is the son of Chen Zhaokui and the Grandson of Chen Fake


----------

